# Craftsman 109 lathe



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 2, 2018)

looking for 109 owners


----------



## ericc (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi deadeye.  I am an owner.  There are a lot of these things out there.  They are nice and small, and are a real lathe.  They are, however, limited in capacity and have some quality issues.  Some people say that an import mini-lathe is better to start off with.  Do you have one?  Is it a basket case, or is it just working poorly?  Or, do you just want to connect with some others who use these machines?


----------



## RandyM (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> looking for 109 owners



Please elaborate.


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a South Bend 9C, 3 craftsman 109 , rebuilding 2  making parts (tooling, tool holders, etc)  1 maximat 7 (missing lathed head  would to sell or trade )1 Taig lathe  1 millrite knee mill , 1 Shop Smith , and 1 Rockwell 46- 201 lathe head that I plan to make a bowl lathe . I have been researching VFD  variable frequency drives. way too much going on. But I am retired and I have a degree in machine tool technology, and teach at the same tech. school   from time to time  adjunct. this is way more than you wanted to know












 have plans to make a bowl lathe


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Please elaborate.


Hi:  I have 3 craftsman  1 complete , 2 rebuilding . I am looking for someone  who has same the same interest


----------



## RandyM (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> Hi:  I have 3 craftsman  1 complete , 2 rebuilding . I am looking for someone  who has same the same interest



Look no further, you have found them. You are on the right website and in the correct section.


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> I have a South Bend 9C, 3 craftsman 109 , rebuilding 2  making parts (tooling, tool holders, etc)  1 maximat 7 (missing lathed head  would to sell or trade )1 Taig lathe  1 millrite knee mill , 1 Shop Smith , and 1 Rockwell 46- 201 lathe head that I plan to make a bowl lathe . I have been researching VFD  variable frequency drives. way too much going on. But I am retired and I have a degree in machine tool technology, and teach at the same tech. school   from time to time  adjunct. this is way more than you wanted to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have plans for a bowl lathe  I have been look at the Nova 1624  trying to figure how to mount the C56 faced motor


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Look no further, you have found them. You are on the right website and in the correct section.


Has any body adapted to a 3 phase motor with VFD  VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE?       THANK YOU   I will have lots of questions  60 years in Maintenance .  Not exactly a novice


----------



## welderr (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> looking for 109 owners


I picked one up recently in very good shape for small turning jobs like magneto parts and carburetor Jets etc .TJ


----------



## Old Rivers (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> Has any body adapted to a 3 phase motor with VFD  VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE?       THANK YOU   I will have lots of questions  60 years in Maintenance .  Not exactly a novice



I have recently installed a 240V 3-phase, 1750 RPM motor on my Atlas TH42 lathe. Motor is a #56 frame size, which was easily adapted to fit the original motor bracket on the lathe. 
I used a Baldor 1 HP VS1ST 120V VFD, and I wired up a potentiometer for speed control and a SPDT switch for FWD-REV. I am pleased with how it turned out, it works really well.

Bill


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

Old Rivers said:


> I have recently installed a 240V 3-phase, 1750 RPM motor on my Atlas TH42 lathe. Motor is a #56 frame size, which was easily adapted to fit the original motor bracket on the lathe.
> I used a Baldor 1 HP VS1ST 120V VFD, and I wired up a potentiometer for speed control and a SPDT switch for FWD-REV. I am pleased with how it turned out, it works really well.
> 
> Bill


HI:

May I  ask where you got you parts from, I want to build a bowl lathe ,and convert my millrite mill,  as well as my craftsman 109 lathe and drill press

thank YOU for you reply


----------



## RandyM (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> Has any body adapted to a 3 phase motor with VFD  VARIABLE FREQUENCY DRIVE?       THANK YOU   I will have lots of questions  60 years in Maintenance .  Not exactly a novice



If you check out our Electrical section you may find some of your answers hiding there. There are lots of threads there on VFDs.

Here is a link to it.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/all-about-electrical-issues.23/


----------



## Old Rivers (Aug 3, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> HI:
> 
> May I  ask where you got you parts from, I want to build a bowl lathe ,and convert my millrite mill,  as well as my craftsman 109 lathe and drill press
> 
> thank YOU for you reply



Here's the motor I bought:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/Brand...-460-Volt-AC-3Ph-S56-Leeson-Motor-10-2711.axd

I also got my motor shaft pulley from the same place.

The VFD is something I had lying around, any 120V or 240V single-phase input VFD with adequate HP rating will work, as these will have a 240V 3-phase output.

Bill


----------



## welderr (Aug 3, 2018)

I pulled an old treadmill out of the garbage to use the motor eventually, but my daughter stole it and is using it as a treadmill. I got a nice motor with my 109 so I am just going to build a jackshaft for it, hopefully things will calm down after harvest is over, I am up to my eye balls in broken farm machinery right now.


----------



## welderr (Aug 3, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Please elaborate.


Hey Randy would it be hard to add Dunlap to the header of this section, a new owner might not know they are related to each other


----------



## RandyM (Aug 3, 2018)

welderr said:


> Hey Randy would it be hard to add Dunlap to the header of this section, a new owner might not know they are related to each other



I don't know, I'll find out what the staff has to say.


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

RandyM said:


> I don't know, I'll find out what the staff has to say.


                                                                      Hi:  I am the new guy  may I suggest that you just add a   (/ Dunlap )  and that would make it easier for most to find everything at one spot    I by no means am trying to step on any toes      Thank YOU


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 3, 2018)

Old Rivers said:


> Here's the motor I bought:
> 
> https://www.surpluscenter.com/Brand...-460-Volt-AC-3Ph-S56-Leeson-Motor-10-2711.axd
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info.  Helps a lot


----------



## RandyM (Aug 6, 2018)

welderr said:


> Hey Randy would it be hard to add Dunlap to the header of this section, a new owner might not know they are related to each other





DEADEYEO86 said:


> Hi:  I am the new guy  may I suggest that you just add a   (/ Dunlap )  and that would make it easier for most to find everything at one spot    I by no means am trying to step on any toes      Thank YOU



No you aren't stepping on anyone's toes. I am a lowly mod and not an admin. I do not have the power to make your requested change. But, as you can now see, your request has been granted.


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 6, 2018)

THANK YOU for the info


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 6, 2018)

ericc said:


> Hi deadeye.  I am an owner.  There are a lot of these things out there.  They are nice and small, and are a real lathe.  They are, however, limited in capacity and have some quality issues.  Some people say that an import mini-lathe is better to start off with.  Do you have one?  Is it a basket case, or is it just working poorly?  Or, do you just want to connect with some others who use these machines?


I am looking for people who have   a Craftsman 109  and South Bend 9 who use thier machines  and who have made improvments  on their machines


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 6, 2018)

I am looking for people who have   a Craftsman 109  and South Bend 9 who use their machines  and who have made improvements  on their machines . I will post some photos of my own soon


----------



## ericc (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi deadeye.  I am in the same situation.  I have 2 109's and a South Bend 9.  Currently, I am working on a toolpost for the South Bend.  It was stripped before I bought it.


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 6, 2018)

do you have any measurements, I have som extra tool post of various sizes.   Lantern type


----------



## welderr (Aug 10, 2018)

DEADEYEO86 said:


> Hi:  I am the new guy  may I suggest that you just add a   (/ Dunlap )  and that would make it easier for most to find everything at one spot    I by no means am trying to step on any toes      Thank YOU


Thanks


----------



## DEADEYEO86 (Aug 10, 2018)

This is something I have been working on , tool holders  just for my 109's  they work with home made tooling as well.  By home made I mean broken  tooling that has been refigured to fit. I get an ample supply of center drill and square tool bit that have been broken by students who have not learned yet how to use same.


----------



## ericc (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi deadeye.  I've got some just like that!  In fact, I am using one on my South Bend.  It is not very stable because it needs a riser.  But, it doesn't have to be.  I think it just did it's last job: a quick change tool holder with a pretty beefy tool block and column.  I still have a bit of milling and drilling work to do.

Thank you for the offer of the South Bend lantern toolpost.  I actually have a lantern on the way, but no armstrong tool bit holders.  This is more of an original look kind of thing, since I hear that the lantern doesn't work all that well.  But, since I already rough forged it, I may as well complete it.  It is very low priority, though.  And a whole bunch of other priorities have come in.


----------



## corbinstein (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey yall. Dunlap 109 owner here. looking for information. plus I'm missing a few parts. Tailstock is one i'm missing.


----------



## ericc (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi corbinstein.  I have a whole bunch of 109 stuff, but I am kind of far away.  One of them I really want to get rid of, the other is pretty useless, but there is some sentimental attachment.  I used that one to get a basket case South Bend 9 running.  The SB is just such a superior lathe I don't pay attention to the 109's any more.


----------



## corbinstein (Nov 20, 2020)

pm sent.


----------

